# Reaper Jumper



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I just achieved the action I was looking for on my Reaper Throne today!
I had him lunging forward just a few inches before, I just wasn't satisfied!
So I took it apart today and made my first 4 bar mechanism out of some wood slats using bolts and nylon lock nuts. Here's how it came out...
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That looks really neat! (yes I said neat! LOL) Can you show a side view?


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! You mean neat is out? Sure, I'll shoot another video later today.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

that'll get em! nice job!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

EXCELLENT!! Great job!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Here are some pics of the mechanism. The PVC is what the reaper sits on. He has a metal pipe inside of his styrofoam torso for a stand. I just slide it onto the PVC pipe. Worked out well! High tech mounting device, a 2x4. Screwed in from the back of the chair, then the wooden slat gets screwed into the 2x4.
























You'll have to forgive my improvising on the Washer Machine Valve. I didn't have the proper caps so I made due with what I had on hand. Whatever works, right?


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is a video of the mechanism in action without the reaper. 
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
And I figured I'd throw in one more with him. You can see it better.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Pretty clever. I like it. Great job. We need a smiley with a golf clap.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats going to scare the crap out of someone. Very smooth movement.


----------

